# Can You Tell An Expensive Wax??



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

... But the meet is too far away?!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=74756

Sorry folks, I know Slough is a bit of a distance to travel for a meet, however I was wondering if enough folk were interested from Wales if perhaps a car-share could be organised between folks to drive the travel cost of the meet down?

Just an idea, if there's enough interest we can see if we can arrange a car-share for it...?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Good idea Dave,
Anyone got a Bus?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

This does look like a great test.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Anyone from S Wales going to this?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Pug_101 said:


> Anyone from S Wales going to this?


I hope so  I'm gutted to be missing the S Wales summer meet, so would quite like to catch up with you guys... And I will be at a S Wales meet soon! :thumb:


----------

